# Помогите, ROLAND



## Юрио (9 Янв 2014)

Коллеги помогите с выбором, хочу купить аккордеон Roland для игры под минус, эстрадной игры(попрыгать на сцене)) не нужен сильно навороченный, Подумываю насчёт модели Roland-FR-2, что скажете?
С Уважением Юрий))


----------



## kep (10 Янв 2014)

Я бы посоветовал FR-1X или FR-3X (если единичка мала). Среди прочего, минус можно играть прямо с него:


----------



## ryabinkostya (10 Янв 2014)

У меня в наличии FR-1X, выигранный на конкурсе. На нем очень много возможностей, если покопаться, однако он мал диапазоном в обеих руках и обладает слегка "фонящим" и "дешёвеньким" звуком. Лучше конечно Fr-3X, да и в нем возможностей куда больше)


----------



## kep (10 Янв 2014)

Kostya1999 писал:


> бладает слегка "фонящим" и "дешёвеньким" звуком


Из динамиков, или из линейного выхода тоже?


----------



## ryabinkostya (12 Янв 2014)

Откуда, толком не отвечу, мало в этом понимаю) По крайней мере при игре с минусом звук инструмента оставляет желать лучшего, нет необходимой "сочности" и отчетливости, как на акустическом инструменте, при исполнении композиций без минуса звук ещё более менее сносный
Играл на FR-8X, конечно, ощущения совсем другие, более "родные") В частности качество засэмплированных звуков в разы лучше, есть технология "натуральной" компрессии, когда расход меха зависит от силы натяжения и количества звуков, на 8-ку также записано огромное количество различный гармоник баянов и аккордеонов разных стран и эпох, естественно оркестровых и прочих тембров и эффектов просто море! Весит 8-ка однако кг 12, а 1-ка всего 6-8, точно не знаю. Ещё раз заикнусь, что 1-ка мала диапазоном, однако с помощью переноса октав, программирования и прочих манипуляций, и стоимостью в 80 тысяч р, можно купить и её)
Успехов!


----------



## kep (13 Янв 2014)

Kostya1999 писал:


> качество засэмплированных звуков в разы лучше


Звуки там ровно те же, и количество аккордeонных тембров - 14, оркестровых - 16, 4 органа, в басу по 7 тембров баса и оркестра. 
Я думаю, Вы слушали звук с динамиков, которые в маленьком FR-1x, натурально, хуже. Если снимать звук с линейного выхода то будет похоже на клипы выше.


----------



## ryabinkostya (13 Янв 2014)

Я был участником семинара, посвященного этим инструментам. В FR-8X наблюдается масса разновидностей баянов, аккордеонов, гармоник, присутствуют сэмплы баварских, французских, и из других стран гармоник, записаны звуки раритетной фабрики "Делапе" (не знаю здесь правильное написание) и тд и тд. Также почти каждый регистр стандартных акустических "монстров" имеет свою разновидность, т.е. засемплирована не одна фабрика инструментов, а также эти регистры могут звучать с джазовым или, так скажем, роковым оттенком.
Сравнительно недавно В. А. Семенов записал звуки своего "Pigini" для Roland-а, а в его инструмент вживлены голоса "Юпитера", то есть нововведение позволит играть фактически русскими звуками баяна.
На инструменты можно закачивать новые звуки, в частности, на мою "единичку" записаны, например, волынка, ксилофон, новые виды хоров и духовых, в левую "вставлены" новые регистры басов, аккорда и выборки. Правда, записывал их не я, поэтому в закачке нововведений я не силен.
Наверное, я внес какую-то ясность)


----------



## kep (16 Янв 2014)

Kostya1999 писал:


> Наверное, я внес какую-то ясность)


...И породили множество вопросов :cray: 
Kostya1999 писал:


> В. А. Семенов записал звуки своего "Pigini" для Roland-а


Они доступны?

Kostya1999 писал:


> На инструменты можно закачивать новые звуки


Вы говорите о Роландовских расширениях (expansion sound packs)?
Если да, то их было 3: альпийский, Даллапе и оркестровый - в нем как раз были Вами упомянутые тембры.
А вот если это что-то другое, то опять же: оно доступно?


----------



## sedovmika (16 Янв 2014)

Очень интересно насчет звуков русского баяна. Если бы удалось сделать некое подобие, то это был прорыв всемирного масштаба. Кстати, левая у Роланда очень даже не плохая, мне нравится, вот бы еще правую "подлечить"...


----------



## soundmaster310 (24 Ноя 2016)

Утро доброе, друзья. Как я понимаю, тут владельцев единички не так уж и мало. С кем из вас можно пообщаться, скажем, по скайпу, или по телефону? Просто я незрячий, нужна помощь в освоении FR1X. Есть у меня инструкция к нему, но помощь знающих людей не помешала бы. Особенно в части настройки, программирования. Вообще инструмент очень нравится. Мои координаты: скайп-логин: sonar8021. Телефон: +7(906) 468-54-81. Вопросов много, и в сообщении их все не охватить.


----------



## kep (27 Дек 2016)

sedovmika (16.01.2014, 16:58) писал:


> Очень интересно насчет звуков русского баяна. Если бы удалось сделать некое подобие, то это был прорыв всемирного масштаба.


А кому, как не нам прорываться-то? Давайте попробуем вместе дотянуть сет "Bayan" до Юпитера! 
Звуки там сняты очень неплохо, но настройка ничего общего с баяном не имеет. 

Для начала: 
<ul class="post_ul_list"><li>Правая рука - разлив "Classic" - лажа, поменять на Dry (совсем без разлива хуже)
</li><li>Использовать 16" и 8" как есть, 4" и 8+" загнать в Cassotto, имитируя голоса в ломаной деке
</li></ul>Вопросы:<ul class="post_ul_list"><li>Какой голос ближе к баянному звуку: 8+" или 8-"?</li><li>Какой из трех 8" голосов имеет смысл переключить в Cassotto?
</li><li>Может быть, кто-то уже нaстраивал? Поделитесь опытом!
</li></ul>


----------



## Andrey Z. (27 Дек 2016)

kep писал:


> Вопросы:<ul class="post_ul_list"><li>Какой голос ближе к баянному звуку: 8+" или 8-"?</li><li>Какой из трех 8" голосов имеет смысл переключить в Cassotto?
> </li><li>Может быть, кто-то уже нaстраивал? Поделитесь опытом!
> </li></ul>


----------



## Andrey Z. (27 Дек 2016)

arangi писал:


> kep писал:
> 
> Последний год владения 8-й  во многих сетах использую "заглушку". Звук мягче, что особенно слышно в одноголоcых
> тембрах. В двух и трёх-голосых тембрах тоже. Где-то 4-ка режет, а где 16
> ...


----------



## Andrey Z. (27 Дек 2016)

arangi писал:


> arangi писал:Здесь в записи Сет "Литургия" из Даллапе. Без заглушки - сам по себе очень мягкий.
> Но попробавал недавно в первой части нижепр. трека сет "Баян" 8 - зазвучало аутентичней  что ли. Так и оставил.


----------



## kep (27 Дек 2016)

Вот что получилось пока что. Это полработы, некоторые регистры оставлены только для сравнения. Попробуйте, покритикуйте.
В левой руке сделаны регистры 5-7, я добивался баянного баса.

Для других моделей переименуйте расшрение в. SET или. ST3 соответственно.


----------



## kep (29 Дек 2016)

Сильно модифицированная версия, спасибо экспертам, разъяснившим многие тонкости "Юпитера"
Изменения:
<ul class="post_ul_list"><li>Фагот и кларнет - в сурдине, кларнет и пиколка - открытые</li><li>Регистры правой приведены в соответствие с 14-регистровым Юпитером</li><li>В левой использован нижний голос из Dallape Liturgica - единственный контроктавный бас. Установите расширение Dallape</li><li>Регистры левой 1-4 используют контроктавный бас и построены по Юпитеровской логике 2-4-4-6:
2 - 2 нижних басовых голоса
4 - 4 басовых голоса
4 - 2 нижних басовых и 2 аккордовых голоса
6 - 4 басовых и 2 аккордовых голоса
Только в Роланде басовых голосов не так богато, поэтому 
2 = 1 сдвоенный голос 32-16", 
4 = 32-16" + 8"</li><li>Регистры левой 5-7 построены по той же логике, но используют родной баянный голос 16"</li></ul>Попробуйте и отзовитесь - чего в супе не хватает (похвалы тоже принимаются)


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (29 Дек 2016)

Недавно же вышел FR 4 xb - звуки на уровне FR 8, но компактней.


----------



## kep (30 Дек 2016)

DiegoVaz3 писал:


> Недавно же вышел FR 4 xb - звуки на уровне FR 8, но компактней.


Труба пониже и дым пожиже - всего чуть поменьше. 37/120, один оркестровый иснструмент а не два, etc. 
Ждем FR-9X...


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (30 Дек 2016)

Bugari Evo


----------



## Urkesha (30 Дек 2016)

kep писал:


> <ul class="post_ul_list"><li>
> </li></ul>Попробуйте и отзовитесь - чего в супе не хватает (похвалы тоже принимаются)


Уважаемый kep, для 3-ки нет этих баянных звуков?


----------



## kep (30 Дек 2016)

Urkesha (30.12.2016, 21:00) писал:


> Уважаемый kep, для 3-ки нет этих баянных звуков?


 Переименуйте ST8 в ST3, должно срастись. Если не получится, расскажите, попробую сделать.


----------



## kep (30 Дек 2016)

kep (29.12.2016, 09:43) писал:


> Попробуйте и отзовитесь - чего в супе не хватает (похвалы тоже принимаются)


 Хотел как лучше, получилось... ну, вы знаете. 
Ну ладно, вместо кнута перейдем к пряникам. Ежели наберется три отзыва - будет вам к Новому году подарок! 
Вы меня знаете - просто так не говорю


----------



## Urkesha (31 Дек 2016)

kep писал:


> Переименуйте ST8 в ST3, должно срастись. Если не получится, расскажите, попробую сделать.


Переименовал ST8 в ST3 - на дисплее  номер файла отображается, а начинаешь сохранять - выдаёт ошибку. С наступающим 2017 годом! Успехов в творчестве, здоровья!


----------



## kep (1 Янв 2017)

Urkesha (31.12.2016, 19:24) писал:


> Переименовал ST8 в ST3 - на дисплее номер файла отображается, а начинаешь сохранять - выдаёт ошибку.


 Многое потеряно при конвертации, но - чем богаты.


----------



## Urkesha (1 Янв 2017)

Загрузил, все нормально, звук стал похож на баянный, но исчез ScandalliSupeVI.ST3, раннее загруженный в этой ячейке и не хотелось бы его терять, может подскажите, что надо сделать? Спасибо.


----------



## kep (1 Янв 2017)

Urkesha (01.01.2017, 14:11) писал:


> может подскажите, что надо сделать?


Вот полная инструкция:
1. Нажмите и удерживайте регистр [SET].
На дисплей выведется имя параметра, отредактированного последним.
2. С помощu ю кнопок [3] и [4] (PARAM LIST) выберите команду "USt" (User Set).
3. Используйте регистровые кнопки [1] (&lt; VALUE) и [2] (VALUE ) для выбора номера файла для загрузки.
Если на USB-накопителе не содержится ни одного файла с набором, на дисплей вместо номера выведется сообщение "---".
4. Нажмите на кнопку [7] (ENTER).
FR-3x автоматически выберет ячейку памяти "User 1" для загрузки выбранного файла набора.
*5. Используйте регистровые кнопки [1] (&lt; VALUE) и [2] (VALUE ) для выбора номера ячейки памяти для загрузки*.
6. Нажмите на кнопку [7] (ENTER) для загрузки набора.
На дисплей выведется сообщение "lod" (Load), затем сообщение "don" (Done), после чего произойдет возврат FR-3x на главную страницу.


----------



## Urkesha (2 Янв 2017)

kep писал:


> Вот полная инструкция:
> 1. Нажмите и удерживайте регистр [SET].
> На дисплей выведется имя параметра, отредактированного последним.
> 2. С помощu ю кнопок [3] и [4] (PARAM LIST) выберите команду "USt" (User Set).
> ...


Это все понятно. Получается, нельзя в одну ячейку загрузить два баянных файла?


----------



## kep (3 Янв 2017)

Urkesha (02.01.2017, 15:53) писал:


> Получается, нельзя в одну ячейку загрузить два баянных файла?


 Нет, конечно.
Это как в одну чашку два раза чай налить


----------



## Andrey Z. (3 Янв 2017)

kep писал:


> kep (29.12.2016, 09:43) писал:


Товарищ Кэп, спасибо за "баян"! Как будет время обязательно установлю и послушаю.


----------



## soundmaster310 (5 Янв 2017)

Утро доброе, друзья. С новым годом. Тут прочёл про "ScandalliSupeVI.ST3". Где его взять? И должны ли быть установлены какие-либо расширения, или же нет?


----------



## kep (5 Янв 2017)

soundmaster310 (05.01.2017, 09:31) писал:


> Где его взять? И должны ли быть установлены какие-либо расширения, или же нет?


 Прямо здесь. Нужно расширение Dallape.


----------



## kep (7 Янв 2017)

kep/ писал:


> kep (29.12.2016, 09:43) писал:Попробуйте и отзовитесь - чего в супе не хватает (похвалы тоже принимаются)
> 
> Хотел как лучше, получилось... ну, вы знаете.
> Ну ладно, вместо кнута перейдем к пряникам. Ежели наберется три отзыва - будет вам к Новому году подарок!
> Вы меня знаете - просто так не говорю


А подарок все еще ждет...
Дамы и господа, если к старому Новому году наберется 3 отзыва на этот сет - подарок будет всем Роландовцам!


----------



## Urkesha (7 Янв 2017)

kep писал:


> kep/ писал:kep (29.12.2016, 09:43) писал:
> 
> А подарок все еще ждет...
> Дамы и господа, если к старому Новому году наберется 3 отзыва на этот сет - подарок будет всем Роландовцам!


  Установил, все бы хорошо, но стоит включить бас - аккомпанемент идет, а баса нет вообще.


----------



## kep (7 Янв 2017)

> Установил, все бы хорошо, но стоит включить бас - аккомпанемент идет, а баса нет вообще.


А Dallape установлено?


----------



## Urkesha (8 Янв 2017)

kep писал:


> > Установил, все бы хорошо, но стоит включить бас - аккомпанемент идет, а баса нет вообще.
> 
> 
> А Dallape установлено?


Да, Dallape установил.


----------



## kep (9 Янв 2017)

Проверил в редакторе, все вроде бы в порядке. Но у меня не тройка. 
Ни один регистр не работает? Я делал регистры 5-7 с обычными звуками.


----------



## Urkesha (10 Янв 2017)

kep писал:


> Проверил в редакторе, все вроде бы в порядке. Но у меня не тройка.
> Ни один регистр не работает? Я делал регистры 5-7 с обычными звуками.


Работают 7 и 2 басовые регистры, остальные молчат


----------



## kep (10 Янв 2017)

Urkesha (10.01.2017, 11:40) писал:


> Работают 7 и 2 басовые регистры, остальные молчат


 Отзовитесь, кто еще устанавливал на тройку - у вас тоже самое?


----------



## soundmaster310 (22 Фев 2017)

Доброго вечера, уважаемые друзья. Помогите определиться с аккумуляторами для Roland FR1X-BK. Какие лучше выбирать?


----------



## Slawa (25 Фев 2017)

Аккумуляторы любые подойдут - размер АА 8 штук. А вот мне любопытно, если поставить 8 обычных незарядных батареек АА, аппарат сколько нибудь проработает? Кто нибудь экспериментировал в этом направлении?


----------



## Slawa (25 Фев 2017)

Да, кстати, здесь шел разговор о сете Юпитер. Так никто внятно не высказался, что же получилось. Себе не ставлю, так как нет задачи на Роланде Юпитер изобразжать. По-моему, это дело гиблое -- уж очень сильны особенности цифрового инструмента. Ну как гитара акустическая и электрическая -- совсем ведь разные инструменты. Или рояль акустический и электро пиано, например Rodes или любой Keyboard хороший - инструменты совсем разные, по разному на них играют. И ещё я заметил насчет сетов- если сделан для 7-ки, то чтоб на тройке или однерке он заработал, надо его тщательно переработать вручную в Сет Эдиторе. Если просто автоматически перевести нажатием кнопки в Сет Эдиторе, то всё сбивается, ничего хорошего не получается. В идеале, для каждой модели надо делать заново сет. Я что то устанавливал от 7 модели (не помню какие сеты, вроде даллапе), переформатировав автоматически -- получилось что то ужасное (звуки были, но отстойные и явно не те, что задуманы были авторами сета)


----------



## kep (26 Фев 2017)

Slawa (25.02.2017, 22:59) писал:


> Так никто внятно не высказался, что же получилось


 Да, так никто и не отозвался.Я уж всякими печеньками заманивал - не хотят. Печеньки, кстати, до сих пор в силе.

Slawa (25.02.2017, 22:59) писал:


> По-моему, это дело гиблое -- уж очень сильны особенности цифрового инструмента.


 Ну, что мог я сделал.  Идея была в том, что сами звуки баяна сняты (сет №6 в восьмерке), но их обработка ни в Красную армию. Зачем-то разлив, все голоса прямодечные, etc. Ну и бас - я его сделал похожим на баянный "рык", которого в этом сете вообще не было.

Slawa (25.02.2017, 22:59) писал:


> И ещё я заметил насчет сетов- если сделан для 7-ки, то чтоб на тройке или однерке он заработал, надо его тщательно переработать вручную в Сет Эдиторе.


 Полностью согласен.


----------



## soundmaster310 (26 Фев 2017)

Утро доброе. На сколько я знаю, нужны аккумуляторы с маркировкой NI-MH. Или не обязательно? И сколько милиампер должно быть по минимуму? Вообще, какие фирмы лучше брать?


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (26 Фев 2017)

Берите лучше по максимуму. У меня 2700 МАч. Немецкие конечно если найти настоящие то будут лучше. У меня стоят марки GP. Пишут что могут работать 5 часов, но это брехня, я засикал 3 часа-максимум. Самый главный косяк в этих "автономных" гармошках, то что во время игры, при использовании адаптера, аккумуляторы не заряжаются, как допустим в ноутбуке


----------



## roland55 (2 Мар 2017)

Urkesha писал:


> kep писал: Переименуйте ST8 в ST3, должно срастись. Если не получится, расскажите, попробую сделать.Переименовал ST8 в ST3 - на дисплее  номер файла отображается, а начинаешь сохранять - выдаёт ошибку. С наступающим 2017 годом! Успехов в творчестве, здоровья!


Добрый день.Попробовал переименовать файлы ST8  в ST3  но мой FR1XB их не видит. Загрузил файл 006 звуки понравились,особенно бас. Посоветуйте,что можно сделать с ST8.Заранее благодарю и желаю здоровья и удачи.


в


----------



## kep (2 Мар 2017)

roland55 (02.03.2017, 11:02) писал:


> Посоветуйте,что можно сделать с ST8.


 А ничего. 006 - это тот же самый файл с учетом потерь при конвертации. А сколько регистров слышно на левой и правой?


----------



## roland55 (2 Мар 2017)

kep писал:


> roland55 (02.03.2017, 11:02) писал:Посоветуйте,что можно сделать с ST8. А ничего. 006 - это тот же самый файл с учетом потерь при конвертации. А сколько регистров слышно на левой и правой?


----------



## roland55 (2 Мар 2017)

Правая все работают, левая- проверил не все регистры,в силу обстоятельств проверить все смогу только в понедельник,о чем Вам сообщу. Звучание мне нравится.Спасибо!


----------



## MuxauJI (3 Мар 2017)

Здравствуйте! Скажите, кто-нибудь сталкивался с заменой правой клавиатуры на FR-3x? Интересует цена на оную и время  замены. И вообще, возможно ли это?


----------



## bayanmir (5 Мар 2017)

MuxauJI писал:


> Здравствуйте! Скажите, кто-нибудь сталкивался с заменой правой клавиатуры на FR-3x? Интересует цена на оную и время  замены. И вообще, возможно ли это?


Возможна замена через сервиз центр Roland.
Зачем целиком? 
Правая клавиатура состоит из нескольких сот запасных частей. Каждая по прайсу стоит денег…
У вас возможно замена 5-10 деталей… 
Зачем переплачивать? 
(Если у вас лампа в автомобиле перегорела, вы же не меняете всю электрику? )
Мне прислали карту всех деталей правой клавиатуры и просили указать какие детали мне нужны и в каком количестве…
3 недели ждал…
Мне отвечали что всё возможно отремонтировать…
После такого ответа решил сделать всё сам.
Обыкновенный конструктор для взрослых


----------



## soundmaster310 (5 Мар 2017)

Доброго времени суток, друзья. Нужен совет по подбору флешки для использования с Roland FR1X, а именно для воспроизведения минусовок, под которые играю. Какими характеристиками руководствоваться при выборе? И какие бренды лучше брать?


----------



## roland55 (5 Мар 2017)

soundmaster310 писал:


> Я пользуясь любыми флешками,ни разу не было проблем.


----------



## soundmaster310 (5 Мар 2017)

У меня по какой-то неведомой пока причине бывает так, что запускаю воспроизведение минуса, и через какое-то время оно прерывается, приходится по новой начинать. Ладно дома такой пшик, а если на концерте, или банкете каком? А ещё бывает, что во время выбора аудиофайла аккордеон тупо виснет, при этом перестают звучать и правая, и левая клавиатура. На кнопку выключения тоже не реагирует. Если играю от сети, то просто выдёргиваю вилку из розетки. А если же от аккумуляторов, то приходится открывать крышку, и вытаскивать 1 из них; Потом ставлю назад. В чём может быть дело?


----------



## roland55 (5 Мар 2017)

soundmaster310 писал:Я не думаю,что сбой происходит из-за флэшки.Можно проверить эту версию,вернувшись к заводским настройкам, но после придется настраивать инструмент "под себя" заново.


----------



## kep (5 Мар 2017)

soundmaster310 (05.03.2017, 20:06) писал:


> В чём может быть дело?


 А воспроизводится MP3? Дело в том,что расшифровка MP3 сильно грузит процессор. Попробуйте конвертировать MP3 в WAV файл и поиграть его.


----------



## soundmaster310 (5 Мар 2017)

OK! Сейчас сконвертирую, завтра попробую. О результатах отпишусь. Большое спасибо.


----------



## roland55 (6 Мар 2017)

kep писал:


> roland55 (02.03.2017, 11:02) писал:Посоветуйте,что можно сделать с ST8. А ничего. 006 - это тот же самый файл с учетом потерь при конвертации. А сколько регистров слышно на левой и правой?


----------



## roland55 (6 Мар 2017)

Проверил все регистры,все работают,правда некоторые регистры правой клавиатуры повторяются-может быть это из-за несовершенства динамиков на единичке ,но звуки мне нравятся.Попробую на  аккуст.системе и тогда можно сделать окончательные выводы,но по сравнению с заводскими звуками-супер.Спасибо  за Вашу работу.


----------



## kep (6 Мар 2017)

roland55 (06.03.2017, 09:20) писал:


> Спасибо за Вашу работу.


 Спасибо и Вам на добром слове, мне очень приятно
Ак. система должна, по идее, показать контроктавный бас и специфический баянный "звон" на пиколке. Но интересно, что услышите, пишите!


----------



## roland55 (6 Мар 2017)

Все прекрасно слышно,но особенно впечатляет глубокий ,сочный бас.


----------



## soundmaster310 (6 Мар 2017)

Kep, огромнейшая моя вам благодарность за совет по вопросу с флешками. Переконвертировал всё в wav, катит, как по маслу; Сегодня 3 часа репетировал, без единого вылета. Честно говоря, не думал, что mp3 такой уж проблемный формат. Теперь буду знать.


----------



## kep (6 Мар 2017)

soundmaster310 (06.03.2017, 17:06) писал:


> Честно говоря, не думал, что mp3 такой уж проблемный формат.


 Он же компрессированный, его разжимать надо, а у процессора и так есть, что делать...


----------



## Egorie (5 Июн 2017)

bayanmir () писал:MuxauJI писал:Здравствуйте! Скажите, кто-нибудь сталкивался с заменой правой клавиатуры на FR-3x? Интересует цена на оную и время  замены. И вообще, возможно ли это?Возможна замена через сервиз центр Roland.
Зачем целиком? 
Правая клавиатура состоит из нескольких сот запасных частей. Каждая по прайсу стоит денег…
У вас возможно замена 5-10 деталей… 
Зачем переплачивать? 
(Если у вас лампа в автомобиле перегорела, вы же не меняете всю электрику? )
Мне прислали карту всех деталей правой клавиатуры и просили указать какие детали мне нужны и в каком количестве…
3 недели ждал…
Мне отвечали что всё возможно отремонтировать…
После такого ответа решил сделать всё сам.
Обыкновенный конструктор для взрослых

Здравствуйте! А где заказать карту деталей для правой клавиатуры. И можно ли заменить селиконовые мембраны с других кнопок. И как снять платы, они не приклеены. Огромное спасибо!


----------



## bayanmir (6 Июн 2017)

Egorie писал:


> bayanmir () писал:MuxauJI писал:Здравствуйте! Скажите, кто-нибудь сталкивался с заменой правой клавиатуры на FR-3x? Интересует цена на оную и время  замены. И вообще, возможно ли это?Возможна замена через сервиз центр Roland.
> Зачем целиком?
> Правая клавиатура состоит из нескольких сот запасных частей. Каждая по прайсу стоит денег…
> У вас возможно замена 5-10 деталей…
> ...


----------



## bayanmir (6 Июн 2017)

Попробуйте позвонить в сервис центр Roland, там помогут, карту попробую поискать в архивах..Я мембраны снимал со вспомогательных рядов, из зон которые не используются. Платы на винтах и на мастике , снять можно, осторожно


----------



## bayanmir (6 Июн 2017)

Будет время, обязательно сделаю видеоурок...


----------



## Egorie (6 Июн 2017)

bayanmir писал:


> Попробуйте позвонить в сервис центр Roland, там помогут, карту попробую поискать в архивах..Я мембраны снимал со вспомогательных рядов, из зон которые не используются. Платы на винтах и на мастике , снять можно, осторожно


Здравствуйте! Огромное Вам спасибо! Сегодня всё снял, также мембрану поменял с доп. ряда. Работает блестяще, как новый, после пяти лет интенсивной работы. Дай бог Вам всех благ и здоровья! Конечно нужно заказать запасные мембраны. При разборке всё делал осторожно, но всё, как Вы говорили всё просто. Думаю со временем разобрать и прочистить платы, правда не знаю чем. На некоторых есть небольшой налёт. Или не стоит? А так всё отлично! Успехов Вам во всём! Всего доброго!


----------



## bayanmir (7 Июн 2017)

Карта правой клавиатуры.


----------



## Egorie (8 Июн 2017)

bayanmir писал:


> Карта правой клавиатуры.


Здравствуйте! Огромное спасибо за Вашу отзывчивость и Вашу помощь. Буду век благодарен!


----------

